

MSDN library Lowband Beta - bdfh42
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/system.xml.xmlnode(loband).aspx

======
bdfh42
Click on the link at the top right to stay in Lowband mode and then explore in
super fast mode. Excellent!

There are gaps when you drop into the standard MSDN pages - and wow do you
notice the difference.

~~~
_giu
I love the loband version. the only thing I miss is a simple search box. so,
hopefully they'll add it sometime in the future

~~~
DenisM
why not install a local copy then?

~~~
huhtenberg
fwiw upgrading from IE6 to IE8 on my machine irreversibly broke devstudio's
msdn viewer, just shows a blank page now for all topics. so, yeah, it's nice
to have a local copy, but it ain't always working :)

------
joebasirico
I saw this a little while ago, but was very disappointed that all outgoing
links point to the hiband version. Effectively, I have to change all my links
before browsing to them, or load the hiband version first then click the
lowband link. Anybody have a secret I'm not getting?

~~~
pietro
Click the "Persist low bandwidth view" in the top right corner.

------
csomar
Excellent, I have a slow connection and used to hate their Doc. Now it's fast
and simple

